
High Efficiency Real Estate Investing with PeerStreet - edward
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2016/05/02/peerstreet/
======
andrewfromx
strange, this is also on front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11641267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11641267)

